# Indoor Arrows??



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

For 23 size:
CXL Pros
Regular CXLs
X-Busters

For 27 size:
Any of the available carbon shafts will get the job done.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> For 23 size:
> CXL Pros
> Regular CXLs
> X-Busters
> ...


What spines/tip weights? I know a lot of people shoot a ton of tip weight for indoors, which of course will affect spine heavily, and I don't know much about these combinations.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

breaking down spine is more relevant to the aluminums more than the carbons.

i shoot my x-cutters, a 25 series arrow cut about a half inch past the contact point of the rest, with 150grs up front. Tim G recommends that length to the GT fat carbons and it's been a very good set-up for a lot of people, including me. in order to break that spine down, i'd need more than 500grs up front. kinda pointless to me. the set-up i have with em now, works for me and works well.........when i do my part correct.

i set up some Fatboy 400s to match the x-cutters in weight, both gpi & point. virtually the same arrow but in a 23size......worst arrows i've ever shot. twitchy as all get-out. i have absolutely ZERO consistancy with these arrows. arrow to arrow or comparing same arrow to previous ends shot. to me, was a total waste of my money and time. for the indoor fita stuff, i'll stay with my 2213's and give up that .001"


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

If your shooting 23 size shafts you wont need a ton of point weight. Carbon doesn't react the same as aluminum. Exertions I have put heavier points in a carbon shaft they never shoot as good so I just stick with 100-120 grains or so now. People put tons of weight in aluminum to break down the spine of the shaft and that's the only reason. 

Also with the 23 size carbon you should be able to find something close to a good spine match any way so going for the shaft break down isn't needed anyway. 

If going fatter still like to a 25-27 size shaft it doesn't really matter which you go with. Just do a search for which ever shaft you decide on and throw whatever most people are having good results with. I prefer CX because they have better lower spines and I don't like GT and Easton just started making fat shafts. The other arrow makers haven't proven to be worth my time. 

That being said. I prefer to stick with 23xx size shafts. Most of the indoors I shoot is on a 5 spot and I really don't loose anything not shooting a jumbo shaft. Last year I averaged in the mid 50s and I can count on one hand the number of arrows that would have been in if I was shooting a fatter arrow then my 2314s. I only like to have one setup for indoors since i don't shoot it a ton and since I will shoot the occasional FITA round 23s are the max size. The only round I shoot that I would really benefit from a fatter shaft is the LAS round and since I really never had a shot at making the cut anyway I wasn't spending $150+ on some arrows for 60 arrows. 

This year I will be shooting CX X-Busters in probably the 500 spine cut to 26-27" with 100 or 120s up front with 360 FF. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I was looking at the X-busters too. Relatively reasonable price, and have multiple spine choices. Just not sure if I want to spend the money for them to shoot indoors with.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Another question... this all being said, I do have some indoor arrows I bought before I really understood spine etc, and I trusted who I bought them from, but now I'm thinking they aren't really going to work for me. I have some 2613's that are left full length right now. Could I make them work acceptably with enough point weight, or should I just ditch them and spend the money to get some carbon shafts that are spined closer to what should work for me?


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

most common 2613 setup I have seen is cut around 30in with 300 gr point and it seems to work OK. I personally would just go with Carbon, this coming from a person who has only ever shot aluminums indoor up until now. What I did shoot last year is a 29'' 2315 with 200gr tip


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

aint nothin wrong with 2613s. if you put em in the middle or a half shaft thru the line, the extra 1/64 isnt much of an issue


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

x-hunta said:


> most common 2613 setup I have seen is cut around 30in with 300 gr point and it seems to work OK. I personally would just go with Carbon, this coming from a person who has only ever shot aluminums indoor up until now. What I did shoot last year is a 29'' 2315 with 200gr tip


Thats how I would set them up if I was gonna shoot 26s. 

I shot 2314s the past few years at 28" with 180s up front. 

If your 26s are unshot you could always sell em and buy something else. Unless you go to X7s your not gonna get an indoor shaft that's cheaper then the X Buster. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, right now I am debating between selling the 2613's and buying X-Busters or keep them and put 300gr tips in them. I'm not worried about the difference in diameter. I just want to know they will fly decently spine wise, etc. I don't need the absolute newest/latest/greatest arrows since this will be my first shot at seeing what I can do indoors.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Even with the 300gr the 26s wont fly pretty, they will hit the dot, but it wont be pretty. I'd go get yourself some x-busters.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

dont get insane crazy about 'perfect arrow flight' it's 20yds. get insane crazy about consistent arrow flight.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

x-hunta said:


> Even with the 300gr the 26s wont fly pretty, they will hit the dot, but it wont be pretty. I'd go get yourself some x-busters.


Not true at ALL. They will fly awesome. They may not be super forgiving but they will fly great. I have shot 23s, 24s, 25s, 26s and a ton of different carbons. They all flew great. 

I have set behind plenty of people shooting super fatties at many a shoot and not seen any jacked up arrow flight if the person tuned the combo and that's with a range of weight from 40-80 lbs. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

i shoot my 3d arrows indoors


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

pointpiler said:


> No, shoot a perfect arrow whenever possible


Care to explain?


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

kind of figured somebody was just trying to build his post count.. I was right..


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

What do you guys think of Carbon Express Line Jammer 350's for my setup? I think they may be more of a 3D arrow, but might be decent for indoors too? Found a couple of decent looking deals on some. Not The Line Jammer Pro's, just regular linejammers. I think may be a few years back model, but new uncut shafts.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Some have had good success with them. Most of the pros though will either shoot 23 or 27s for 5 spot indoor not much in between, vegas you will be hard pressed to find a pro not shooting 27s, and of course FITA stuff has to be 23s.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

golfingguy27 said:


> What do you guys think of Carbon Express Line Jammer 350's for my setup? I think they may be more of a 3D arrow, but might be decent for indoors too? Found a couple of decent looking deals on some. Not The Line Jammer Pro's, just regular linejammers. I think may be a few years back model, but new uncut shafts.


How is an arrow made more for 3D? Indoors and 3D are pretty much hot with the same shafts. I remember back when everyone shot 2512s and 2613s for 3D. 

You have arrows already, put points in them. Cut them down an shoot them. Or leave your bow setup for field and shoot your Medallions. You haven't shot indoors yet and are trying to build the perfect arrow. Play the game first. It's much harder then you think and fat arrows may not help you as much as you think and as much as most shooters wish they would. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonsterMan17 (Dec 19, 2010)

When i was a youth I set new record at state indoor shooting my field setup (acc's). I agree shoot it some and see if you even like it. It's not for everyone.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Carbon Express X-Jammer 27pros,200 grain Pro Points,30 to 31 inches. Best set up I have shot.No bending from hard butt issues,and they hit the X.


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

I am shooting the X-Jammer 27's and they shoot really well. I also like the triple XXX arrows so far.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I've always had my best luck tuning Aluminums for indoor, but I haven't shot any of the 27 size carbons. I had some CX x-jammers (before the 27s) and always struggled to get them to fly well. 

I've not tried the 2712, I've heard they're actually easier to tune than the 2613's were, but I really don't know. My best luck was back in the day when 2512s were the biggest arrow you could get. I could get thes to shoot pretty easily in fact i may just get some of those if I shoot any indoor this year. i'll propbably have time to, but there are no venues within reasonable "indoor" driving distance so i don't know...


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

I will be doing the same thing and setting up a indoor arrow. I'm going to try out the new 27 series HT-4 Redemtions shafts from Harvest Time. If I like them I will also try them out for 3-d. 
But so far I've been shooting the HT-3's and like them they way I have them setup.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, made the decision today. I cut two inches off of the 2613's, making them 30" now and am going to put 300gr in the tips. I will see how those fly for my first try at indoors.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Have fun. Your in for a reality check :wink:


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Kade said:


> Have fun. Your in for a reality check :wink:
> 
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dunno.. I think I might surprise myself and a few other people. The only real round I've shot was this spring right after I set up the PE.It was raining and I wanted to shoot. Went to the club and shot a 296 with 34 X's using my nanos. It's gotta get better than that with some practice, better indoor arrows, and a tuned bow.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Lots of people think it has to be better then that when they switch to tree trunks. 

Make sure you have enough ceiling clearance. Those things are gonna have more hang time then my arrow going to the 80 lol. I know speed doesn't matter, not saying it does I always find it funny though. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsme (Nov 6, 2007)

archers advantage is nice for the info you seek


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

itsme said:


> archers advantage is nice for the info you seek


Probably not. He shoots low lbs and a 2613 is never gonna spine right for him. It doesn't need to either. :wink:


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirktink (Jul 15, 2011)

When i set the NFAA indoor (pro male freestyle) records in 1988, 1989, 1991, and 1992 I was shooting 2114, 2115, 2413s (in 91,92) the 2413 had 125 grain field points.. the smaller arrows were the 9Percent nibb. (i shot 60-75lbs in those years (didn't shoot the perfect in 90 while shooting 75lbs by the way) (600 with 120x's)

I'm currently shooting x-jammer 27s with whatever weight point they sent me, cut to 29 inches. with ~55lbs they hit as good as one can aim with the 2 inch bohning vanes i'm using.

spine isn't really a big deal unless you get "under" spined.

Kirk Ethridge (I'll be competing again in 2012)


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

kirktink said:


> Kirk Ethridge (I'll be competing again in 2012)


Hey Kirk, recently got a copy of your book, still relevant today, concise and too the point, one of my favs.

Dean


----------



## kirktink (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks!

Kirk

p.s. re spine It's very important when shooting the limited class (fingers)


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I shoot the Harvest Time HT-4's for target and 3-D. I will be shooting them at Vegas in Feb.
Check them out, aswome specs and prices to boot. www.harvesttimearchery.com
Don.


----------

